# Teespring -->



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have some questions regarding Teespring.

1. Does anyone else notice that it's slow to load new art work for the shirts and often gets 'lost' loading?

2. Is it a good idea to do shirts for example one campaign with white text on dark shirts and another campaign with black text on light shirts? Or is it best to just say have one campaign and say for example red text that would show up on both white and black shirts?

3. What is the TOS and legal details with regards to putting people on shirts with quotes. People who have been dead for a long time like say Einstein or someone like that? How recent can we put someone that is now dead on a shirt?

4. When doing a fundraiser can I set it so that 50% goes to the fundraiser and 50% to me or does it have to be 100% to the fundraiser?

5. Can I print a small logo on the top left front of the shirt and a larger logo on the back of the shirt instead of the front? Can I print the larger logo on both the front and back?

6. Why does it say I have 6 options of different clothing and then it only provides me with 2?

7. When it says the profit earned does that mean it's MY profit earned or total profit earned and I still have to account for Teespring's 40% out of that?

8. What are you experiences with Teespring? I have some great T-Shirt ideas but just getting used to the platform. Please let me know your experiences and if you use a different service than Teespring please give me your feedback as to why you like it.

Thanks for your time!

J


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would use anyone but them and the other national tv advertising type printers.


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Kenneth59 said:


> I would use anyone but them and the other national tv advertising type printers.


Hi Kenneth59, could you elaborate a little on your comment? Why don't you like them? Thanks J


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

I just like local, owner operated printers rather than mega million dollar places that take work from smaller printers.


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok thanks but they don't do fulfillment like Teespring that is the key. J


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

are you interested in purchasing the t-shirts in bulk (Far more profitable) or print to order? If you are looking for Bulk you can private message me with any qustions you wish, but if you are set on using tesprings i can not help you (as I have not used them before).


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi there, well I'm doing both actually. I'll PM you. Thanks J


----------



## phungha0501 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi, guys
I want to make a website to sell T-shirt like merch of AMZ or teepring, sunfrog. Before i have accounts on merch, teepring, sunfrog, ...How to get data on those websites into wordpress to create a T-shirt shop for yourself? TY


----------

